# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  راااح السند ياااا أمااااه ..**..

## الابتسامه الدائ

أمام نافذةِ الحزنِ أنهارت دموعي 
شهدتٌ جسداّ فاقد الروحِ أمامي 
ناديتهٌ بحرقة اليتيم صرختٌ عليه بصوت حزين 
أنهض ياعزي ودلالي أنهض ياعمو د بيتي وأركانهْ 
لكنهٌ أبى أن يجيب 
ونهار جسدي بالرحيل 
أنغلق بابٌ بيتي وضج بالبكاء والنحيب 
هذهِ تصرخ عٌدلي وتلك تنادي لا تتركني 
والكل يصرخ وينادي أبي 
أبي 
أبي


جمرةّ أصابت قلبي 
فوهة حزناّ أخترقت أضلعي 
فاض الدمعٌ مني أنهاراّ 
وغاب الصوت مني صراخاّ 
أرتميتٌ على صدر حنون ناطقة بالأه 
فضمتني بحنان فقد غاب السند ياأماه 


بعدهٌ أصبحنا شجرةّ بغصون أوراقها يابسه 
وبستان زهور ذابله 

فهذا أخي يبكي هنا 
وأختي هناك 
وأمي تنادي وااااا عزااه 
وأنا على القبرِ محتضنه التراب 

رحماك ربي أرحم أبي 
رحم الله من قرأ سورة الفاتحه وأهدى ثوابها الى روح المرحوم الحاج 
(عبد الله أبو أبراهيم ) 
في جنان الخلد يا أبتاااه 

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾ 
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ 
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾ 

الله يرحمك يابوي  برحمته ويدخلك فسيح جناته 

عذرا لا ينقل 
دموعي :
الابتسامه الدائمه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يرحم ابوش وابويي والمؤمنين والمؤمنات
كلمات رغم قساوتها الا انها تحمل مشاعر

----------

